# Funny Pic!



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys!

Holly was playing pretty hard the other night! Look how she passed out!! LOL! ;D

Has anyone else's puppy been suckling in their sleep? She hasn't done it the past couple days... but I think shes been dreaming of her Mommy.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Kobi suckles in his sleep too, but I was never sure what it was. I could hear it though.

And WOW that must be an odd angle because that looks like a fat puppy! I'm sure it's just the way she is laying though... can't see how she could possibly be that large already.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL!!...she's really not that big...just a petite little girl...just a close up on a weird angle..I know she looks like a tank in this pic! lol!!

I think this was a nap after dinner as well... I love when they're puppies and you can literally see how full their bellies are!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I love how her tongue is poking out just a little


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

haha super cute


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So cute. They fall asleep in the most awkward ways. It is hilarious.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Heheh so cute!

Darwin is 7 months and still suckles in his sleep


----------

